# Lever Machine



## Mac1605 (2 mo ago)

Hi All,
I am looking to purchase my first machine and set up.
I quite like the traditional lever machines as it seems that owning one is a bit like owning a classic car.
I have seen a Londinium L1 201 for sale for £1300 and an Elektra Microcasa Leva 1992 for sale for £650.
Would either of these two machines be suitable as a first machine ?and is it worth spending the extra for the Londinium as opposed to the Elektra?
Kind rergards.
Mac


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Dave, i thought you wanted :-


Mac1605 said:


> ...I am looking to purchase my first espresso machine and am torn between a dual boiler v heat exchanger machine...


or have you changed your mind ?


----------



## Mac1605 (2 mo ago)

Hi,
Thanks for reply.
I havent completely changed my mind.The choice is overwhelming and I just like the idea of using and owning a more traditional machine.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Out of those two the londinuim is the better machine.

Just bare in mind it will be 10yrs old so at some point will need servicing.

I ended up spending about £300 on mine when I replaced the seals, pressure stat, vacuum breaker and the relief valve, along with LEDs

Which then puts you a couple £100 of a brand new Bianca...🤷


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Sorry I thought I posted this reply yesterday. For some reason you have to press it twice.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Love the simplicity of my L1. Its built like a tank and should last forever if you take good care of it. My other machine is an ACS Vesuvius so its an interesting combo


----------

